

Show HN: The StartupPlays.com Story - francov88
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/the-startupplays-story/
“Learn by doing. Theory is nice, but nothing replaces actual experience.”
- Tony Hsieh, Zappos
======
davidjgraph
Dunno why anyone would pay when material like that on <http://venture-lab.org>
is free. Just looks like a rather ill-conceived attempt to cash in on the
startup bubble "pay us $100 and we'll give you something you could google in 5
minutes".

~~~
mgrouchy
Going to Venture-Lab doesn't tell me anything. I visit the site and there is
no indication about what it is, what value it provides or anything like
that.Why would anyone go there, and how would anyone know that they should go
there?

I don't think 5 minutes on google can solve the problem that Startup Plays is
trying to solve, if it could, everyone would be a Startup Superstar.

I can understand your skepticism, but if you knew Scott Annan or any of the
team at Startup Plays, I have a very hard time believing your impression that
this Startup Plays is an "ill-concieved attempt to cash in on the startup
bubble".

~~~
davidjgraph
True, venture labs doesn't make the material clear until you sign up. The
material is from a Stanford uni course, you can find it going through this
blog <http://eesley.blogspot.co.uk/>. With startupplays, you can't sample
anything until you pay first.

Virtual/online incubators like this are popping up seemingly weekly. Making
startups pay at the point of entry will just move them to services that don't,
cash tends to be one of the biggest problems for the target market.

------
ppmartins
DavidJGraph,

Totally respect your comment and I thought the same way before, honestly. One
day I tried StartupPlays just because I wanted to know a bit more about some
subjects.

What I ended up getting was a partner for a project, great feedback from a
Play creator and a lot of positive feedback from the community.

Yes, I know I might get this from many other places but why searching if I
have it in one place? StartupPlays has been a great help and would really
recommend it not only to you but to anyone else.

------
lscott3
Great company - We've used one of the PR Plays, can't remember which one :/

